# Welche Games wollt ihr im PCGHX Clan zocken?



## thysol (27. Februar 2011)

Welche Games wollt ihr im PCGHX Clan zocken?


----------



## Leandros (27. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3. Dann mach ich auch mit!


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2011)

Du solltest die Umfrage schon so gestalten, dass man mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## thysol (27. Februar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Du solltest die Umfrage schon so gestalten, dass man mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten hat.


 
Ich bin ein Idiot. Wie habe ich das nur vergessen. Aber wie aendere ich das jetzt noch?


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Februar 2011)

bf3 und Cod bo würde ich woll im clan zocken. Also als Spaß clan nicht so von wegen man muss eine k/d von 4+ haben oder so  Aber wäre woll geil.


----------



## Low (27. Februar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Idiot. Wie habe ich das nur vergessen. Aber wie aendere ich das jetzt noch?


 
Garnicht. Du musst eine neue Umfrage erstellen. 
hab mein Kreuz bei BBC2 gemacht. Sobald BF3 rauskommt wird das gezockt.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Februar 2011)

Ausserdem Sachen wie HL2DM und DoDS (gibts ja sogar schon Server für)...


----------



## .Mac (27. Februar 2011)

CSS, BC2 und ähnliches, habe aber mal mein Kreuz für CSS gesetzt da ich das Spiel schon immer spiele.


----------



## Bene11660 (27. Februar 2011)

Css 
Und falls es möglich wäre:
Minecraft <3 

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch mit der PCGHExtreme App


----------



## .Mac (27. Februar 2011)

Ohh ja! Falls man einen Minecraft Server hosten könnte wäre ich sofort dabei!  >


----------



## Bene11660 (27. Februar 2011)

Eine große PCGHX Minecraft Welt
wäre echt hammer 
Es finden sich bestimmt ein Paar
Leute die Lust auf MC haben 

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch mit der PCGHExtreme App


----------



## amdfreak (27. Februar 2011)

Trackmania wär klasse !
Sonst würde ich mich zB über Napoleon:Total War oder Fifa 11 freuen.


----------



## Jan565 (28. Februar 2011)

Trackmania, CSS, BF2/3, CS1.6. Auf jeden Fall kein CoD, da ich davon kein Teil habe.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Februar 2011)

Schaut mal hier (Post #142) vorbei, vielleicht fällt euch noch was ein


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Februar 2011)

Hab mal für Call of Duty 4 und Minecraft gestimmt


----------



## Low (28. Februar 2011)

Als ich noch Counter Strike Source gespielt hatte gab es für mich nur eine Map. Dust2 - Zusammen mit meinem lieblings Stamm Server und der besten Community die ein Server haben kann. Für einen Deathmatch-Server brauchst du keinen Clan. Da spielt jeder für sich. Lieber Oldsql - die meisten Server haben soviele kiddy Plugins, unspielbar.


----------



## Selene (28. Februar 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hab mal für Call of Duty 4 und Minecraft gestimmt


 
Eigentlich wollt ich das auch wählen, gestern hatte ich aber nur eine Wahlmöglichkeit  
Und hab dann CoD4 angewählt.


----------



## Mischk@ (2. März 2011)

Ich würd sagen Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Pokerclock (3. März 2011)

Ihr habt Team Fortress 2 vergessen 

Dort findet man mich hin und wieder.


----------



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Company of Heroes?


----------



## Low (19. März 2011)

Habe ich im Formular ergänzt


----------



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

Besteht schon ein Clan? oder ist es noch in der Startphase? 

Ich spiele über 2 Jahre Company of Heroes Online, soviele Clans wies dort gibt habe ich noch nicht gesehen, ausnahme BFBC2. 

Gruß Tank


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. März 2011)

Wir sind noch im Aufbau


----------



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

Sowas würde mich interessieren! Habt ihr schon sowas wie nee info seite?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. März 2011)

Nein derzeit noch nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. März 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei eine zu erstellen. 
Die geht wahrscheinlich nächste Woche online.


----------



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

Das gibts du aber hier nochmal bekannt in dem Threat wenn die Seite online geht wäre super!


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. März 2011)

Ja klar!

Du kannst auch gerne hier im Unterforum des Clans vorbeischauen.

EDIT: wir sind ja im Unterforum


----------



## TankCommander (19. März 2011)

Dank Dir!


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

Juhu! Bad Company 2. perfekt! Hätte ich auch gevotet, ansonsten hier im nachhinein:

[x] Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## zøtac (24. April 2011)

Falls der Thread hier noch aktuell ist würde ich noch Warcraft III vorschlagen, immmernoch ein gutes Spiel


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2011)

Warum ist denn Sc 2 nicht dabei .


----------



## Bu11et (16. Mai 2011)

Brink kann auch hinzugefügt werden . Haben mitlerweile einige Leute hier.


----------



## BroDawg (8. Juni 2011)

Ich plädiere für Homefront und SC2....nicht zu vergessen das kommende Battlefield.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich hier so durchschaue seh ich fast nur Shooter.

Ich persönlich werd Guild Wars 2 und Diablo III spielen. 

BF3 natürlich auch. xD


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2011)

Zu dem Thema wird Heute Abend noch was besprochen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2011)

Moin

Fragen rund um den Clan bzw. die Games werden ab jetzt im Clan-Forum auf der Website beantwortet.

PCGHX-Clan.de - Forum
PCGHX-Clan.de - News

Gruß
Pain


----------

